# are these rollers??



## bosh20 (Mar 23, 2009)

This guy is tellin me these are rollers but i think these are homers what u think? hes sellin me these n tellin me they are rollers


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

It's tough to tell How old are they? My best guess would be rollers judging by their beak size.


----------



## bosh20 (Mar 23, 2009)

they are about 4 weeks i think


----------



## bosh20 (Mar 23, 2009)

guys let me know plz if they are rollers cuz if they are i wanna buy it from him thanks


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

I can not tell the size from the pics, but they look like kings... Dave


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

It looks like rollers. Check the band. Homer band, I think, won't fit on roller babies. It might be too big. And roller band wont fit homers because they are too small.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

And you probably won't know for sure what you have until you fly them, but checking the band like Rod said is a good idea.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Checking the band should be the first thing you should do.


----------



## Spin City USA (May 7, 2009)

Does the guy that owns them fly his birds? Do you want show rollers or performing rollers? If you want the performing type ONLY buy from breeders that FLY their birds. Then you can see the siblings or the ones they want sell perform in the air. If some one is trying to sell you performing rollers and wont fly them or show you some thing that performs something is wrong so be wary. There are too many good breeders who have the real thing and would gladly fly them for you.


----------



## sufiness (May 12, 2009)

They honestly really don't look like the Birmingham rollers we have in England. These look too plump and round.

SO did they turn out to b rollers?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like rollers with homer bodies, IMO. What do the bands say?


----------



## Mackbirds21 (Sep 23, 2008)

they're definetly roller you can tell by thier heads and beaks!!!


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Mack, i Guess i am Wrong, but i do not see that. Dave


----------



## bosh20 (Mar 23, 2009)

im going to see the guy tomm and i'll look at band and ask him to fly their parents or somethin cuz hes tellin me he only breeds rollers so im goin there tomm its about 2hours of drive from here thats why i wanted to ask you guyz about it i will let u guys know about it tomm

Jag Billen


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

They look like young show rollers. They seem to be to rounded to be flying rollers. They are definitely not homers.
Keith


----------



## bosh20 (Mar 23, 2009)

guyz i bought them and they are rollers this pic was taken so close so they look big in the pics but they are not big they are light and small so i bought these roller and a another pair of rollers


----------



## Bobcat (Feb 26, 2009)

The eyes on those birds looked to be black "Bull-eye". That is standard in white show rollers, but I can't ever recall seeing "Bull-eyes" in flying or Birmingham rollers. Does anyone else have an answer to this - pure white flying rollers are not to common where I come from.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The bull eyes come with the color. The gene that is causing them to be white, is called recessive white. It covers up the genetic color with white (so the bird could technically be blue or red and you wouldn't know until you breed them), and gives them black eyes.
The majority of my rollers had bull eyes. Only a few had pearl, orange, or split eyes. Sometimes eye color seems to be effected by the feather color, like how split eyes and bull eyes are common in pied birds. If these are flying Birminghams, eye and feather color were probably the least of their concerns.


----------



## bosh20 (Mar 23, 2009)

i think eye colour is turning white and i see that in em both might have white circle around it


----------



## bosh20 (Mar 23, 2009)

hey guyz i wanna train them now but 1 of them dont seem to b eating by it self so i feed em so when should i train them?? should i keep them hungry the whole day and feed em once? or i can leave food front of them all the time??


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Feed them twice a day, once in the morning, once in the afternoon. If they don't eat all the food within 20 minutes, take what's left out so not to attract mice. It's best to fly the birds before feeding so that they're hungry enough to come in when called.


----------

